# Buying a guitar in Europe and getting shipped to Canada



## Nakeele (May 23, 2017)

Hi,

I've found what looks like an amazing guitar (made in the US) in Europe and was wondering what the custom duties were. I'm based in Montreal and I've imported guitars from the US to Canada in the past, resulting in 5% duties and GST/QST on top (15%) but that was about it.

Is there anything I should be aware of with Europe, especially considering there is a trade deal between Canada and Europe?

Thanks!

N


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well this is all googlable and I would suggest looking on their website, but afaik you would have to pay:


$92 import duty
13% HST (in Ontario)

Sometimes one or both of those, apparently are "skipped" by the customs agent if they're in a "good mood" etc, but when ordering guitars overseas, these costs have to be expected as part of your budgeting for the instrument.

These costs I mentioned don't include any additional hassle or expense you may face if there is exotic wood in that guitar, though I'm not sure whether or not that's an issue for Europe to Canada vs America to Canada or vice versa, I'm just saying the safest is to call canada customs or check their website.

For me to want to import a guitar into Canada and be paying all that for it, it would have to be something really special, like high point of my life special. It hasn't happened yet and I don't expect any future guitar will be that special to me, and I'm fine with that. Or it would have to be a ridiculous deal. I'd rather save money from the tax man and go looking for 6-strings here. Do let us know if you wouldn't mind, what you have your sights set on.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

That's assuming it is not being shipped by Fedex or UPS or DHL. Any of those will incur some brokerage fees.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If it’s US made it should be free of duties regardless of where it’s being shipped from...I think. That might still leave you on the hook for taxes and brokerage fees though...it’s a bit of a crap shoot.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I've never bought a guitar from overseas or even the USA. Just parts. However with other items I never buy anything from the USA if it's shipped by a courier. If it's not shipped by USPS/Canada Post I don't buy it. That way I don't pay the brokerage fees.


----------



## Nakeele (May 23, 2017)

I'm looking at a Martin 00 Custom Shop. Good deal.
If I buy a guitar from the US I'd get it shipped to a drop-off location near the border (KINEK locations) and go over the border to pick it up so I only pay taxes on it.
I only wish it was that simple for Europe!

Thanks to all!

N


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Ive had a guitar shipped DHL from Germany, took about 5 days to get here, dropped at my front door no duty, no tax, just what I paid the guy. Ive had DHL from Ireland and was hit with taxes, a small duty, and a small brokerage fee, about 8 bucks. that 3.00 bucks more than Canada customs.I plan for taxes but am obviously very pleased when I don't have to pay them, and that has been about 60% so far. Make sure it has manufacture of origin marked as USA on the forum, from their end.


----------

